# The 2009 Season



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Yup,

Corn eggs already in the incubator........real early for us, but, the Xanthic Butter Stripe female is a fast worker!

Some of the successful pairings to-date:

hetero Lava, Bloodred _ male:



















hetero Lava, Bloodred _ female:










Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Not mated this lady yet, may leave her until 2010, but, if we do pair her up she will, most likely, produce some real unusual Plasma.

*Bloodred* hetero Lavender _ female:










her Intended 'beau' 

*Lavender* hetero Bloodred _ male:










This male has, already, paired successfully with our *Plasma* female who is almost ready to lay her clutch. 

Therefore, *Plasma *hatchlings are definately on the 2009 List, but, always good to offer progeny from unrelated females.










Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

And other competent breeders.

*Lavender Stripe* _ male 'Prometheus' & 'white-sided' *Pewter* have, also, paired successfully.

Will up-date with photo's when I have more time.

*Enjoy. Lex*


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

wow, i can wait to see the hatchlings, good luck with it all


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Oooo, plasmas I shall be keeping an eye out in a few months for the little ones. Will they be out in time for the first doncaster??


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

oakelm said:


> Oooo, plasmas I shall be keeping an eye out in a few months for the little ones. Will they be out in time for the first doncaster??


The female is in her pre-lay slough as we speak....

Her records show that she lays between 38 - 44 days after mating, hatchlings will 'pip' approx. 22nd - 28th June right on the 'nose' for Doncaster.

However, no 'out of egg' sales here. Pre-orders accepted :whistling2:

1st Doncaster show (June)

Butter Stripe
Xanthic Butter Stripe
Bloodred
Granite
Pewter

All hatchlings must be established prior to collection.

Regards. Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

adamholtom85 said:


> wow, i can wait to see the hatchlings, good luck with it all


Cheers Adam,

Still pairing up some of the New 09 females.

Lavender hetero Stripe x Opal Stripe are the latest to mate. :mf_dribble:

Lex


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

have you got any pics of what they will look like?

Lavender hetero Stripe x Opal Stripe


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

adamholtom85 said:


> have you got any pics of what they will look like?
> 
> Lavender hetero Stripe x Opal Stripe


Hello Adam,

Photo of the parents attached.

Select your hatchlings from the appeal of the parents.










Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Lavender Stripe '05 hatchling:

See website for photo's of our Stock :2thumb:

Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

8 Clutches in the Incubator in this last few days :gasp:

These gals are determined to keep us busy!

Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

And some exciting news for a friend.

Plasma female has produced her clutch of 17 fertile eggs this morning : victory:

Lex


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

hi lex that news is great, cant wait to see them, kevin


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

LEXCORN said:


> Not mated this lady yet, may leave her until 2010, but, if we do pair her up she will, most likely, produce some real unusual Plasma.
> 
> *Bloodred* hetero Lavender _ female:


Looking good lex : victory:.
By any chance is this younge lady a sibling to my bloodred girlie i have from you, as they look very similar.


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

kevchandler said:


> hi lex that news is great, cant wait to see them, kevin


O.K. Kevin,

This lady has provided a good size clutch for us, now the wait to see the ratio of Plasma :2thumb:

Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Paul Chase said:


> Looking good lex : victory:.
> By any chance is this younge lady a sibling to my bloodred girlie i have from you, as they look very similar.


Yup,

She is a full sibling Paul. :no1:

Lex


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

LEXCORN said:


> Yup,
> 
> She is a full sibling Paul. :no1:
> 
> Lex


I had a good idea she was : victory: the similarity is striking. Mine is now at 320g and her first clutch has just hatched.


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Paul Chase said:


> I had a good idea she was : victory: the similarity is striking. Mine is now at 320g and her first clutch has just hatched.


Ya,

Our 1st clutch has, also, just hatched.

*Butter Stripe* :2thumb:

Here are the Kids:



















Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

One of the gals after her 1st slough & feed:










The Xanthic Butter Stripe male:










See y'all at IHS Doncaster _ 28th June '09 : victory:

Lex


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Xanthic baby is soooo sweet. Congrats again my friend. Your incubators must be full to bursting point :2thumb:

Cant wait to get my baby:flrt: from you later in the year and it will be great to catch up in September.


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Layla said:


> Xanthic baby is soooo sweet. Congrats again my friend. Your incubators must be full to bursting point :2thumb:
> 
> Cant wait to get my baby:flrt: from you later in the year and it will be great to catch up in September.


Hey Layla,

Yup, your clutch is due to hatch: 26th June.

The 'catch up' in September.........ya, that will be a brilliant event my friend :2thumb:

Kind regards. Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

The most recent neonates who have just completed their 1st slough:










Boxing all these critters up today :gasp:

Lex


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Thats a great big bunch of really pretty worms you have there :no1:


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Layla said:


> Thats a great big bunch of really pretty worms you have there :no1:


Ya my friend,

We do try to produce some really pretty worms for y'all :2thumb:

Regards. Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Real busy over recent period with some very nice 2009 hatchlings produced :whistling2:.

Starting to 'slow down' a bit now, therefore, can concentrate on my Keeper shelf a little more :mf_dribble:.

Regards. Lex


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

I can hear the keeper shelf creaking from here ya know :whistling2:


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Layla said:


> I can hear the keeper shelf creaking from here ya know :whistling2:


Ya,

I think I have produced too many good 'uns again :roll2:

You know I'll be saying the same to you soon :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Lex


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

LEXCORN said:


> Ya,
> 
> I think I have produced too many good 'uns again :roll2:
> 
> ...


Maybe next year :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

